# What to do with "leftover" eyeshadow?



## Scarlett (Nov 27, 2006)

I have an eyeshadow trio from Maybelline in which I have used up all but one color-not because I don't like the color, but because it is just one of those colors you don't use much of (a crease color). I want to save this one pan of shadow, but don't want to keep a shadow compact that is 2/3 empty. Any thoughts on somehow getting that one pan of shadow out, and a storage method once it is out of the compact? I know you can "de-pot" MAC shadows, but I don't know if the same technique can be used on this shadow-plastic container. Any thoughts or advice are welcome. Thanks.

-Scarlett


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 8, 2006)

That powder is in a metal pan, right?  Or is it directly in the plastic casing?  
If it is in the pan, use a hairdryer to loosen the glue on the bottom (that is holding the pan in) and a needle to pry out the pan carefully.  You could then make your own e/s palette using an empty CD case (I got this idea from another thread on this website, just do a search) and start your own 'singles' eye and face palette that you can put your lone products that once came in other palettes or in a bulky package.  
If it is in the plastic pan, clean out the other two pans completely, removing all excess powder.  You can then put a bit of lipstick or lip balm in each pan, so that you have a portable palette of your own.  Be sure to use a hairdryer to get the lipstick or balm softened enough to melt into the pans.  
HTH!


----------

